# Mon Macbook Pro chauffe Beaucoup..



## Baptiste.A (24 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème: Mon Macbook Pro chauffe énormément, et je trouve même dangereusement parfois. Cette surchauffe survient principalement lorsque je joue (à Minecraft par exemple) ou quand je suis sur Windows (Bootcamp et Parallels desktop), ces deux utilisations sont assez occasionnelles, mais je trouve ça inquiétant quand même.

En effet, je relève des températures de l'ordre de 80-90°C (j'ai déjà vu 103°C s'afficher!) au niveau du CPU et du GPU.

Ceci n'arrive que dans quelques utilisations comme celles citées plus haut, pendant des utilistions "normales" (internet, iTunes, Word..) les températures sont inférieurs à mon ancien PC, qui avait pourtant un bon système de refoidissement (c'était un MSI Core 2 duo Gaming séries de 2008, pour ce à qui ça parle  ).

Pour "contrôler" la chauffe, j'ai installer iStat Menus (qui me permet de voir les différentes températures des différents composants), smcFanControl (qui me permet de gérer la vitesse des 2 ventilateurs) et gfxCardStatus (qui me permet de forcer l'utilisation de la GPU intel HD4000 quand la GT650 n'est pas indispensable).
Malgré cela, les températures sont très élevées et/ou les ventilos font un bruit de Mirage 2000 au décollage! 

J'ai fait quelques tests:
-Minecraft sans ventilos poussés a font CPU:102°C, GPU: 86°C,
-Minecraft avec ventilos poussés a font CPU:76°C, GPU: 68°C,
-utilisation "douce": utilisation actuelle (Safari avec 8 onglets + iTunes juste ouvert + Spotify avec musique + Mails ouverts, l'appli MacGénération, iStat menus en marche et vitesse des ventilateurs normale...) CPU: 49°C, GPU: 39°C.

Ma config: Macbook Pro 2012 15", Intel i7 2,6GHz, 8GO de RAM, GT650M avec 1GO de RAM Graphique, HDD 750GO à 7200 tr/min et résolution 1680*1050

Je voudrais donc savoir si c'est "normal", dangereux... Si je dois investir pour un support ventilé pour portable... si je dois continuer de bouster la vitesse des ventilos quand besoin est...

Merci d'avances pour vos réponses et vos conseil.

PS: je sais qu'il y a déjà un certain nombre de topic à ce sujet, mais je n'ai pas trouvé des réponses claires (la plupart du temps, on parlait de Macbook Pro 13" sans GPU dédié).


----------



## lastnero (24 Décembre 2012)

Moi ca me parait normal. 
Minecraft est un jeu qui utilise vraiment au maximum ton processeur. J'ai le meme souci sur mon mbp 13", qui monte a 94°.
Mais le probléme est résolu si je met tout au minimum (qualité, distance..), je ne dépasse plus les 50°.
Pour Parallels desktop, c'est pareil, ca utilise parfois pas mal de CPU.

Et un truc simple, dés que le CPU est utilisé, la température monte, et vite ! Si tu vas dans ton moniteur d'activité dés que ton mac chauffe, tu verra un % assez élevé.

Aprés, c'est étrange que les ventillos ne soient pas au max alors que tu dépasses les 100°. Je pense que ca peut etre bon de les pousser au max, mieux vaut avoir a changer un ventillo qu'un ordi !
Les Ordi sont fait pour resister aux hautes températures, si ca devient trop élevé, ca se coupe. Mais aprés, à la longue, la chaleur baisse la durée de vie.

Alors pour jouer, investit dans une plaque pour refroidir le pc, met les ventillos au max, et baisse accesoirement la qualité.

Maintenant un soucis des mac, pour une application assez basique, il va utiliser toute la puisssance du cpu disponible. C'est pratique, au moin l'appli factionne au mieux, mais le mac chauffe parfois pour rien.
exemple, une mise a jour de guild wars, le température monte a 94°. En bloquant le processeur a 30%, ca marche aussi bien, et ca chauffe plus.


----------



## kaos (24 Décembre 2012)

Je te conseille de te munir d'un support ventilé en "*aluminium*" Akasa / 25 euros
En plus de faire Hub USB cela te permettra de jouer tranquillement sur ton ordinateur.

J'ai le mien depuis 4 ans et l'avantage de l'allu c'est qu'avec le temps ou la chaleur les ventilateurs n'ont pas de jeux et ne deviennent pas bruillant.


----------



## Doan (24 Décembre 2012)

SAlut, alors j'ai eu un problème similaire avec mon Retina 15" (même configuration que toi, sauf pour le SSD et l'écran).
Trouvant cela inquiétant je contacte l'assistance téléphonique d'Apple qui me renvoi vers un Apple Store.
Une fois au Apple store, le Genuisqui me prend en charge possède le même Retina que moi pour son utilisation personnelle. Je lui explique que mon Mac chauffe beaucoup sans que pour autant les ventilateurs ne s'actives. 
Il me répond que en faite c'est tout à fait normal, un Mac peut chauffé jusqu'à 90°c sans problème, il n'y a pas de raison d'être inquiet, même si ça peut le paraitre.
Après si ta machine dépasse allègrement les 100°c, je te conseillerais de pousser les ventilateurs à fond pendant tes phases de jeux.

Ps: Par ailleurs le Genuis m'a averti de ne pas utiliser de tweak du genre SMC Fan Control, car n'étant pas approuvé par Apple, si le Mac à un problème à l'avenir, que tu le fais partir en SAV, s'ils constates que tu as pu avoir recourt à ce type de tweak, ta garantie saute.


----------



## blytock (24 Décembre 2012)

Ayant moi-même un MacBook Pro 2012 (exactement comme le tiens) mes ventillos tourne à 5500 rpm lorsque je joue à WoW. Mon gpu dépasse les 70 et mon cpu 60 degré.Et le bruit est extrêmement désagréable !


----------



## Doan (24 Décembre 2012)

Vaut mieux un bruit désagréable ponctuellement (lorsque tu joues) qu'une machine qui à cause de la chaleur s'abime beaucoup plus vite part de la chaleur, surtout vu le prix des ces dernières...


----------



## Baptiste.A (24 Décembre 2012)

Doan a dit:


> Ps: Par ailleurs le Genuis m'a averti de ne pas utiliser de tweak du genre SMC Fan Control, car n'étant pas approuvé par Apple, si le Mac à un problème à l'avenir, que tu le fais partir en SAV, s'ils constates que tu as pu avoir recourt à ce type de tweak, ta garantie saute.



Très bien, mais alors existe-t-il des softs approuvés par Apple pour pousser les ventilos plus fort, ou peut-on le faire sans installer aucun logiciel supplémentaire?


----------



## kaos (24 Décembre 2012)

Baptiste.A a dit:


> Très bien, mais alors existe-t-il des softs approuvés par Apple pour pousser les ventilos plus fort, ou peut-on le faire sans installer aucun logiciel supplémentaire?



Si tu pousses les ventillos plus fort tu vas les users plus vite, tout comme le moteur d'une voiture .
Le mieux est d'etre à l'ecoute de ta machine et de la refroidir avec un support comme je le disais plus haut.

Dans certains cas il peut etre bon comme je l'avais fais sur mon ancien macbook de changer la patte thermique et passer un coup d'aspirateur sur les palles du ventilateur.

C'est pas tres compliqué et une tres bonne pathe thermique coute 8 euros avec une haute teneur en argent.

On trouve des tutos détaillés sur iFixit a ce sujet , ça demande 15 minutes pas plus, moi ça à bien marché sur mon ancien core duo (macbook noir)


----------



## Doan (24 Décembre 2012)

> Très bien, mais alors existe-t-il des softs approuvés par Apple pour pousser les ventilos plus fort, ou peut-on le faire sans installer aucun logiciel supplémentaire?



Non aucun, normalement ta machine dois tout gérer elle même (d'ou les MAJ OSX etc.)



> Si tu pousses les ventillos plus fort tu vas les users plus vite, tout comme le moteur d'une voiture .
> Le mieux est d'etre à l'ecoute de ta machine et de la refroidir avec un support comme je le disais plus haut.



Vaut mieux user les ventilos que les composants de la machine.


----------



## kaos (24 Décembre 2012)

Ben ça reviens au méme , un ventillo fatigué va créer une réaction en chaine sur tout le reste de la carte mére, en théorie , l'ordi se coupe en cas de surchauffe.

Moi à l'époque javais trouvé un petit logiciel qui baissais la puissance du processeur , mais là c'est hors sujet.

*01-Le changement de patte thermique* ( tres éfficace ) j'avais suivis ce tuto je crois
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+MacBook+Core+Duo+Fan/290/1
ou celui là
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Pro-13-Inch-Unibody-Early-2011-Logic-Board-Replacement/5154/1

*02-Le support ventillé *qui permet de soulager la machine en therme de refroidissement , de mon expérience , la meilleur solution. Du moins a chaque fois que je joue j'arrive a rabaisser la température de pret de 15°C facile.

Sur des gros jeux comme Batman Arkham azylum / Need for speed etc ....


----------



## Doan (24 Décembre 2012)

Non si c'est fait avec parcimonie ici en l'occurrence lorsqu'il joue, ça ne craint pas.
Dans tous les cas à la base tu ne devrais même pas utiliser ce genre de soft, essaie de joindre un Genuis et tu lui demande si c'est vraiment normal. Lorsque je l'ai mené au Genuis Bar il m'as fait une manip pour constater s'il y avait des problèmes, je te conseil de le faire et de nous partager les résultats. Télécharge Cinebench depuis ta machine pour tester sa température par rapport au ventilateur.

Après si il a le budget pourquoi pas acheter la plateforme et la patte thermique que tu proposes c'est certain. Mais attention sur un Pro classique tu peux changer que la mémoire et le disque dur il me semble, sinon ta garantie expire. Après je ne sais pas si le processeur est accessible directement lorsque le cache est enlevé. Dans ce cas présent il sera aisé de changer la patte thermique sans pour autant risquer de perdre ta garantie.


----------



## blytock (24 Décembre 2012)

Doan a dit:


> Vaut mieux un bruit désagréable ponctuellement (lorsque tu joues) qu'une machine qui à cause de la chaleur s'abime beaucoup plus vite part de la chaleur, surtout vu le prix des ces dernières...


 
Entendre un F22-raptor pendant que tu joue >.< Non sérieusement je pense que j'ai gagné 10 degré depuis la dernière mise à jour mac (1O.8.2) et depuis mon passage au SAV pour changer mon écran qui à cesser de fonctionné après un minuscule petit chocs...


----------



## Baptiste.A (24 Décembre 2012)

Tout d'abord, merci pour tous ces conseils.

Il me reste quelques questions:
L'utilisation de soft comme smsFanControl retire-t-il réellement la garantie? (c'est quand même un logiciel bien pratique et il est préférable de flinguer un ventilos plutôt que le CPU)

En ce qui concerne les supports ventilés, quel sont les marques/modèles recommandés? Où peut-on en acheter? (de préférence des sites français avec achat en euro)


----------



## kaos (24 Décembre 2012)

Et faire un reset SMC au cas ou ? ça mange pas de pain .


----------



## blytock (24 Décembre 2012)

Petite question, dans mon cas c'est toujours le gpu qui chauffe plus que le cpu est-ce normal ?


----------



## Baptiste.A (24 Décembre 2012)

blytock a dit:


> Petite question, dans mon cas c'est toujours le gpu qui chauffe plus que le cpu est-ce normal ?



Je pense que cela dépend du type d'application que tu utilises, du modèle de mac, de CPU et de GPU...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------




kaos a dit:


> Et faire un reset SMC au cas ou ? ça mange pas de pain .



Je présume que quand tu met reset, tu parles de supprimer l'application, et c'es chose faites. En ce moment je tente un test en jouant (toujours à minecraft) sans cette appli, le Macbook chauffe et les ventilos s'active un peu tard et pas assez fort à mon goût, mais bon si c'est le prix à payer pour garder sa garantie...

PS: ce genre d'appli peut-il laisser des fichier sur l'ordinateur même si elle est supprimée, qui pourraient me trahir si je vais faire contrôler ma machine dans un Apple Store? Si oui, comment faire pour tous les supprimer?


----------



## blytock (24 Décembre 2012)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR pour le reset SMC, pour ma part j'ai un macbook 15 de modèle 2012, actuellement je watch un film (^^) et je navigue sur chrome mon CPU est à 36 et mon GPU est à 49 :s


----------



## lastnero (24 Décembre 2012)

blytock a dit:


> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR pour le reset SMC, pour ma part j'ai un macbook 15 de modèle 2012, actuellement je watch un film (^^) et je navigue sur chrome mon CPU est à 36 et mon GPU est à 49 :s



Donc c'est ton gpu qui travaille quand tu regardes une vidéo. C'est du hd ? (la partie graphique intégrée ne devrait-elle pas faire l'affaire ?)


----------



## blytock (24 Décembre 2012)

Hé bien même quand je joue sur un jeu en 3D, la différence est toujours là :/
60 CPU et 70-80 GPU... Et les turbines qui frolle les 6000rpm.

Le film que je regarde n'est pas en HD. Mais je pense que je tourne sur la carte HD 4000 en ce moment..


----------



## Baptiste.A (24 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> *01-Le changement de patte thermique* ( tres éfficace ) j'avais suivis ce tuto je crois
> http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+MacBook+Core+Duo+Fan/290/1
> ou celui là
> http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Pro-13-Inch-Unibody-Early-2011-Logic-Board-Replacement/5154/1
> ...



 En ce qui concerne la pate thermique, mon mac est quasi neuf je peux donc attendre avant de penser en changer.
Pour les supports, est-ce que vous en avez à me conseiller?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------

Autre question:
Est-ce que le soft gfxCardStatus peut également retirer la garantie?


----------



## Doan (24 Décembre 2012)

> Il me reste quelques questions:
> L'utilisation de soft comme smsFanControl retire-t-il réellement la garantie? (c'est quand même un logiciel bien pratique et il est préférable de flinguer un ventilos plutôt que le CPU)



Oui ce sont les propos du responsable en chef des Genuis de l'Apple Store de Nice.




> Petite question, dans mon cas c'est toujours le gpu qui chauffe plus que le cpu est-ce normal ?



Oui c'est le cas pour la plupart des applications.



> Hé bien même quand je joue sur un jeu en 3D, la différence est toujours là :/
> 60 CPU et 70-80 GPU... Et les turbines qui frolle les 6000rpm.



Ta machine est tout à fait normal.


----------



## kaos (24 Décembre 2012)

Baptiste.A a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la pate thermique, mon mac est quasi neuf je peux donc attendre avant de penser en changer.
> Pour les supports, est-ce que vous en avez à me conseiller?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------
> ...




Question 1 / le support ventilé , j'ai posté une photo et le nom du modele que j'utilise depuis plus de 4 ans un peu plus haut.

Question 2 / Apple retireras la garantie a la première occasion et a la première trace de bidouille  donc si c'est pas un logiciel a eux tu prends des risques ... tout comme les Jailbreak avec l'iPhone etc ...


----------



## Doan (24 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Question 2 / Apple retireras la garantie a la première occasion et a la première trace de bidouille  donc si c'est pas un logiciel a eux tu prends des risques ... tout comme les Jailbreak avec l'iPhone etc ...



C'est exactement la phrase que ma dis que Genuis, mot pour mot !


----------



## kaos (24 Décembre 2012)

Ben ouais , ils se mouillent pas trop hein ...
Et même en effaçant l'App t&#8217;inquiète qu'ils savent retracer tout ce qui à été installé , ils font ça lorsqu'ils branche la machine en Ethernet au génius , y'a une sorte de diagnostique qui est fait ... un aspirateur ce truc 
et 20 secondes après t'as tout à l&#8217;écran ...


----------



## Baptiste.A (25 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Ben ouais , ils se mouillent pas trop hein ...
> Et même en effaçant l'App tinquiète qu'ils savent retracer tout ce qui à été installé , ils font ça lorsqu'ils branche la machine en Ethernet au génius , y'a une sorte de diagnostique qui est fait ... un aspirateur ce truc
> et 20 secondes après t'as tout à lécran ...



Reste le changement de disque dur, étant donné que j'ai un Macbook pro "classique", le changement de cette partie ne devrait retirer la garantie que du HDD, et ils n'auront plus de trace, mais encore faut-il être capable de réinstaller OSX correctement


----------



## kaos (25 Décembre 2012)

Il est stipulé dans le book livré avec les ordis que le changement de Hd et ou de ram ne fait pas sauter la garantie.

Quand a installer OSX , il suffit de savoir lire le français et appuyer sur suivant ... rien de complexe :love:


----------



## Baptiste.A (25 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Il est stipulé dans le book livré avec les ordis que le changement de Hd et ou de ram ne fait pas sauter la garantie.
> 
> Quand a installer OSX , il suffit de savoir lire le français et appuyer sur suivant ... rien de complexe :love:



Je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais eu à réinstaller OSX.


----------



## kaos (25 Décembre 2012)

Ben il faut le faire de temps en temps , comme une vidange de voiture , c'est bien tout les 3 ans environ de repartir sur un OS propre, ça depend de l'utilisation qu'on a aussi .


----------



## Baptiste.A (25 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Ben il faut le faire de temps en temps , comme une vidange de voiture , c'est bien tout les 3 ans environ de repartir sur un OS propre, ça depend de l'utilisation qu'on a aussi .



Je ne suis sur mac que depuis 6 mois, avant j'était sous PC avec Windows (98, xp, vista et 7, j'ai également utilisé 2000 (une belle bouse, comme Vista) et je "test" 8 avec Parallel desktop) et il fallait faire une réinstall au moins tout les deux ans si on utilisait son PC régulièrement, sauf qu'il n'y avait pas TimeMachine, et donc on se faisait chier...

Pouvez vous m'expliquer (ou m'envoyer vers un tuto) comment faire une réinstal propre de OSX (mountain lion) sachant qu'il n'y a pas de DVD? Comme ça je serait pour plus tard.


----------



## kaos (25 Décembre 2012)

Houla , le forum et Google 

Y'a pleins de discutions a ce sujet / mais en gros t'as un installeur dans App et avec ça tu le met sur un clefs usb que tu devrait pouvoir rendre bootable avec un petit soft gratuit special Lion et Lion muntain .

Et c'est tout ... regarde avec les mots clefs comme "creer une clefs usb bootable de Lion M"
rien de compliqué . Mais pense a sauvegarder ça sur Clefs USB ou DVD avant d'avoir un soucis car sinon , ton mac devra le télécharger tout seul sur le web et là , y'en a pour la journée


----------

